# Advantage & Disadvantage of a dual boot operating system



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 1, 2004)

Most people I see, use dual boot operating system is there Desktop PC (off course with win98se & winXP). I asked them & my self what are the (+) & (-) point of having a dual boot operating system? I came up with following answers. Off course they are my own views, thatâ€™s why I am putting this comment on the forum. So I am expecting you to post your comment on this. I donâ€™t know whether it has already been discussed on this forum. I am expecting you to post your comment on this.

1.

(+) Protection from virus. Lot of user use windows XP & NAV or AVG as main OS & AVS to work on internet. They say in case of major virus attack they can boot into the second OS & download update or the patch or use the second avs to scan & cline.

(-) though some of them agreed that if a good avs & OS like winXP can be keep updated they can escape a major attack. & off course Linux OS are very safe.

2.

(+) recovery from a crash. Another advantage of dual boot operating system is easy data recovery. In case one OS crashes second OS can be use to recover data very easily. This option really helps the amateur users as they can obtain there data or can keep working.

(-) you really donâ€™t need a dual boot operating system for it as windows XP has great options like system restore to prevent & recover your system from a crash. If you maintain your system properly like updating your OS & a good AVS regularly & staying away from the system files you can prevent a crash. If I am not mistaken Linux OS donâ€™t crash often. But again this option may be for an advance user.

3.

(-) almost every one agreed that dual boot operating system does slows down the PC a bit.

(+) but PCs going faster & faster every day that point can be out of question.

4.

(-) there is a license issue.

(+) but for discursion of use we will keep that point out.


As I said earlier this point were raised by my friends & me. I am confused, whether one should go for dual boot or not. So I am answas to see much more comment on this.


----------



## theraven (Dec 1, 2004)

hmm
all ur points .. they can be achieved by usin BART'S PE
simple .. free ... easy to use .... vresatile ... im runnin outta adjectives here
best of all no hassles of INSTALLIN an OS and dual bootin

they way i see it 
advantages of DUAL BOOT :
1) old program compatibility ( tho we have winxp compatibility mode for this .. it doesnt ALWAYS work )
2) stick to ur fav. OS and yet be in the new league with the others

Disadvantages: 
1) u have to restart ur pc to boot into second os ...

the disadvantage too can be overcome by using virtualpc 
GO FIGURE !!

aah ofcourse dual boot is completely usefull when ur using something like windows with LINUX 
in that case ur reasons for dual bootin are completely different ... hence changin the whole scenario


----------



## klinux (Dec 1, 2004)

(-) you really don’t need a dual boot operating system for it as windows XP has great options like system restore to prevent & recover your system from a crash. If you maintain your system properly like updating your OS & a good AVS regularly & staying away from the system files you can prevent a crash. If I am not mistaken Linux OS don’t crash often. But again this option may be for an advance user.

regarding that , i had an xp crash a while back and couldnt enter xp or have access to ntfs from win98 . so i had no way of using sysrestore and other troubleshooting options . i couldnt boot from xp cd , koz i had it sent for service ( when problems occur , they always seem to occur together  ) . so only option was to boot into linux from win98 dos prompt and recover important info back to win98>fat32 partition . 

dual boot is a must for most , unless ur really comfy with linux and will stick by only linux partition no matter what . MS users prefer dual for a lot of reasons , main reason is its buggy , and crashes often and u have all the h/w detected and working , no matter how old or how new .


----------

